# Camping With Dogs



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

We (more like my 7 year old) are wanting to get a dog. Our previous one--a mean little dachshund--passed away a few years ago before we had a camper, so this is a new problem for us. The problem we're struggling with is what to do with "Fido" when we are camping. We don't want to leave him at home and rely on relatives to care for him. But we spend a lot of our time away from our campsite when we are camping and we don't want to lock the guy inside the camper.

Do you take your dog(s) camping with you?

If so, how do you accommodate them when you are away from your campsite, especially if taking them with you isn't an option.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

Most campgrounds do not allow dogs to be left unattended. I assume that means (and we camp with three dogs!) not outdoors. If he/she will stay quietly in the camper while gone (make sure you have A/C or some sort of ventilation) they are fine. You might want to crate train to make it a safer enviornment (for both the dog and the camper), especially if you are getting a puppy. It beats locking them in a hot car!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

We take our dogs camping everywhere with us. We lock them in the camper when we go away. All they do is sleep, whether in the camper or at home. We will run the AC or a vent fan and turn on the TV or radio to drown out the outside noises. When we are at the site we will have them out with us. We run a zip line between trees or from a tree to a stake in the ground so the dogs can run around a bit without getting tangled.

Be careful of dogs that like to bark. Dogs that bark a lot will not win you any friends at the campground. Our dogs fall into this category (unfortunately) so it is always a challenge. If our dogs get even one bit out of line, they go inside the trailer until they settle down. Nothing worse than camping next to a dog tied to a tree and barking continuously.

Separation anxiety is another issue. Some dogs can't stand to be away from their owner or be left alone. They will sit in the trailer and cry and bark for hours on end. Most neighbors do not appreciate this either. I have friends that have dogs like this, and it is a big problem. I think this is more related to how the dog is raised more than the breed. People that tend to treat their dog like a person (and not a dog) are at a higher risk of having this happen.

The crate training suggestion is a must as well. This will make you life easier in the cramped trailer.

DAN


----------



## Couvgrizz (May 19, 2010)

We do take our 5-year old yellow lab (Lucky) with us camping, I think he enjoys it the most. If we our doing something where he is not welcome, he stays in his kennel underneath the rear slide. He is a great dog that does not bark often. We find that when we camp he usually gets very tired from running around so anytime he gets put in the kennel/crate he crashes. He also will dig himself a little whole underneath the trailer to sleep as well (attached picture is of him underneath our friends Salem)!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Our dogs are just more kids in our trailer. They go where we go and sleep where we sleep.


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Traveling with dogs can either be a giant pain in the rear or a fulfulling experience for everyone. There are a few things you can do in the beginning to ensure you have a good traveling dog. Number one is the demeaner of the pup you choose. I shy away from the puppies who are jumping all over the place and look for the one who is more interested in the fact that I'm there. Instant connection is important, that pup will be much easier to train. Second is crate training and it's a must if you travel. The crate becomes the dogs den where they feel safe and secure (hope I'm not preaching to the choir)---we travel with a porta-pen so our dogs can be by us when we're outside relaxing. If we leave for a while, in the crates they go. Neither of them have ever made a sound when left alone in the crates. We have the 25RSS model and use the bunk area for the dogs----good luck


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Our dogs go everywhere with us. While at the campsite, they run off leash (they know to stay close). If they mis-behave they get put on leash. While we are out and about if they can go with us (hiking, etc.) they come along, if not they are in the canopy with all windows open for ventilation. Just have to give them something to do


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

I've posted these before but our dogs love camping with us. We leave them in the trailer alone when we go to the pool / lake or whatever, but we'd certainly never leave them for longer than 3 hours or so. We leave the climate control on and find they sleep the whole time anyway - it's their only break!!

Ziplining for a greyhound isn't an option (they can reach top speed (45mph) in 3 strides) so we use 2 X-pens for when we are outside with them and keep them corralled under the awning. We find this works extremely well. Ours are retired racers so they grew up around other greyhounds their entire lives and I find having a buddy (littermates in our case) helps them keep each other company.

I agree with Andy - our dogs are 2 extra kids in the trailer (though ours weigh 2x what our kids weigh!!). We consider them as part of our family so the extra work of walking/feeding etc while traveling isn't a chore.

Here's a couple pics:



















To start out, you can leave the pup in the trailer alone for a few minutes at a time and keep extending the time away. This will teach them that a) you'll come back, and







it's ok to be alone in the TT. Socialize it in the driveway. Eat in the TT at home, sleep in it even. For the dog, it will see it as a second home and when it comes time to be on the road, none of it will be new - that is the key. All dogs can be trained to be good campers - some just may take a little longer to catch on.


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

jasonrebecca said:


> Our dogs go everywhere with us. While at the campsite, they run off leash (they know to stay close). If they mis-behave they get put on leash. While we are out and about if they can go with us (hiking, etc.) they come along, if not they are in the canopy with all windows open for ventilation. Just have to give them something to do


Wow! My dogs just get water---hope they don't see that photo.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

jcamp said:


> Our dogs go everywhere with us. While at the campsite, they run off leash (they know to stay close). If they mis-behave they get put on leash. While we are out and about if they can go with us (hiking, etc.) they come along, if not they are in the canopy with all windows open for ventilation. Just have to give them something to do


Wow! My dogs just get water---hope they don't see that photo.








[/quote]

Looks like your dog likes the good stuff. Microbrews!


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

Up State NY Camper said:


> Our dogs go everywhere with us. While at the campsite, they run off leash (they know to stay close). If they mis-behave they get put on leash. While we are out and about if they can go with us (hiking, etc.) they come along, if not they are in the canopy with all windows open for ventilation. Just have to give them something to do


Wow! My dogs just get water---hope they don't see that photo.








[/quote]

Looks like your dog likes the good stuff. Microbrews!








[/quote]
Our greyhound only drinks imported! Preferably Czech or German Bier...


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

We camp with two Dobermans. They go where we go if possible. When they can't go they stay in the camper and they are just as good as when left alone in the house. Very well behaved. It does add some unique challenges though and you have to really think thru your decision. Leashes and tie outs get in the way of your campsite. They have to be "cleaned up after" if you get my drift. They need a place to sleep and a place to ride in the TV. Some challenges will be surprises that you can't plan for until you actually get the dog home. You may want to consider a rescue dog. They are older and the foster parents can tell you about their behavior ahead of time so you have a little better idea of what you're getting into. Like barking for example. Our male is a rescue and he is an awesome dog. The female is actually a stray we took in. One issue we have that we never thought of is the breed Doberman is not welcome everywhere. Stereotypes have labeled them aggressive so some campgrounds wont allow them. My dogs are better behaved than 90% of the dogs out there. They are quiet and I can keep them at my side with voice commands. They're just normal dogs who love to play and like other dogs and other people but it doesnt matter.

Randy


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Ours are in training for this summers trip. We've spent a few nights driveway camping with them and when we go out to the camper, we say lets go camping and they run to the door.

Most of their time is spent like this tho.

JR


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Ditto from me. Our dogs ("dog" now,







) go where go as much as possible...and sleep where we sleep. Come to think of it.. the reason we got into campers (instead of tenting) is that we wanted the dogs with us. For dogs that behave when alone, the camper gives us a place to leave them when we go out for short trips to town or other local sites.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

We have been on the road for over a month now, with our almost three year old yellow lab. She stays in the trailer if wwe are going somewhere she cannot accompany us. I always make here a peanut butter bone to work on when we are leaving and make sure that everything is put away that she might be interested in. She mostly sleeps while we are gone and since she never barks in our presence I am hopeful that she doesn't bark when we are gone. No one has complained. Our one problem came up when we got to the mid west in that our dog does NOT like thunder storms. This was a surprise to us since there was no problem at home. We got some meds and try to check out the forecast and have not left her alone if there is a threat of a storm. It is sometimes problematic but we enjoy her company.


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

We take our dog "Kaiser" (German Sheppard) with us everywhere we go. He has his own bunk in the TT. He is trained and has never been a problem. I do not like the idea of CG's restricting his "breed". If a CG won't allow him, we don't go there. The DW and I can't stand the little dogs that bark constantly! This is sometimes due to the breed, but mostly a reflection on the owner. When we walk thru a CG with our GS, it never fails, we encounter a little dog that won't stop barking at us. "Kaiser" doesn't bark or pull, but he will look at me for direction. One of these times I just might lose my grip on his leash "OOPPS"! (I know he won't do anything until he rec's his command). He has only barked (growled) once this year. Remember that "Russlg"! Russlg walked up to our campsite at nite in the dark and my DW was there by herself. He let out a growl and won't leave the DW alone. "Good Boy"!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jasonrebecca said:


> Our dogs go everywhere with us. While at the campsite, they run off leash (they know to stay close). If they mis-behave they get put on leash. While we are out and about if they can go with us (hiking, etc.) they come along, if not they are in the canopy with all windows open for ventilation. Just have to give them something to do


LOVE the pic!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I can't be without my girls and they are a pain! Haha! I love having them along and we leave them for 4 hours max. A/C on if it's hot, an air filter if it's not. I also turn the radio on and all the speakers in the trailer. One time when when Cricket was an only dog she shredded the screen door trying to get out. She hasn't done it since we now have 2 dogs. Plus Wolfwood was her baby sitter (we were all camping in Wyoming) and I think Judi told her to do it.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We love camping with our dog, Shelby, and she loves it too! She was only months old when she went on her 1st camping trip. Of course, we brought along her crate and it fit perfectly on the floor between the dinette seats! We just folded up the table or put it outside and she got to sleep in her crate. (also, to make sure she wouldn't chew anything up!)

Can you tell she loves to camp?

camping with the family


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

When our two dogs hear the word "trailer" they get so excited! They can't wait to go. They love camping and laying on the back seat of the pickup while traveling.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Chabbie1 said:


> We love camping with our dog, Shelby, and she loves it too! She was only months old when she went on her 1st camping trip. Of course, we brought along her crate and it fit perfectly on the floor between the dinette seats! We just folded up the table or put it outside and she got to sleep in her crate. (also, to make sure she wouldn't chew anything up!)
> 
> Can you tell she loves to camp?
> 
> camping with the family


Great pics! you really should try to meet her needs better!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We're acutally taking our dog on her first long trip this year. Typically she comes on weekend outings but stays with her grandparents for the big trips. Well, they are touring the US this summer, so Katie is joining us. She's a pain at times, espeically on the tie up, but we love her anyway.









Being a Beagle, she is allowed into campgrounds, but a lot of the private ones do ask the breed when I make the reservation or register. Many campgrounds specify that you can't leave them in the trailers unattended either, but she isn't a barker so we do when we need to.

One issue I would caution is to avoid the A/C if possible and to check in often if not. The reason is that if the A/C fails (most likely due to a power interruption), the camper will get very hot very fast. We've had it happen once where we came back from a day of sight seeing and it was in the high 90's in the trailer. We reset the breaker and cooled the trailer down, but were thankful the dog wasn't in there.


----------

